# Ruckel Problem bei sogut wie allen Spielen



## Kelur92 (30. Januar 2010)

*Hallo Buffed Community!
*
Ich habe mir kürzlich einen neuen PC gekauft. Habe mich natürlich erst riesig gefreut bis ich Spiele getestet habe. Bei sogut wie allen Spielen sind Ruckler im Bild. Umso leistungsaufwendiger die Spiele sind umso mehr Ruckler. Hier mal die getesteten Spiele:

- WoW (mittlere bis miese Ruckler)
- Halo 2 (miese Ruckler)
- Die Sims 2/3 (miese Ruckler)
- Battlefield Heros (überhaupt keine Ruckler)

Habe schon versucht die Grafik runterzudrehen hat aber leider nichts gebracht. Neuester Grafikkartentreiber ist auch Installiert. 
Hier mal meine PC-Hardwarde:

- Windows Vista Home Premium 64 bit (Service Pack 2)
- Intel Core Quad CPU Q8200 2.33 GHz
- Nvidia Geforce GT 120
- 6 GB Ram
- 1000 GB Festplattenspeicher

So und nun kommt das komische. Eine Bekannte von mir hat sich auch neulich einen Laptop gekauft. Bei ihr traten genau die selben Probleme auf, wie bei mir. Der Laptop ist nicht ganz so Leistungsfähig wie der PC also sind da halt noch mehr Ruckler. Über genauere Hardware kann ich jetzt nichts wirkliches sagen.

- Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit (Service Pack 1)


Also bitte dringend um Hilfe diese Ruckler verderben mir das Spielen.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Januar 2010)

Hmm naja eine GT120 ist nur eine alte Karte mit neuer Bezeichnung. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere entspricht sie einer 9500GT. Ist nicht gerade für Spiele geeignet. Wenn die Treiber aktuell sind und es trotzdem noch ruckelt dann liegt es an der schwachen Leistung der Karte. 
Hier hast du eindeutig am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Januar 2010)

Die GT120 ist sogar noch etwas langsamer, als eine 9500 GT. Sorry, wenn ich frage: Aber was genau erwartest du dir von einer Grafikkarte für 30 Euro? Ist doch klar, daß eine derartige Karte nur sehr bedingt zum spielen geeignet ist. Und deine CPU ist auch nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl für einen Gamer-Rechner. Was du dir hier gekauft hast, ist ein passender PC zum arbeiten, aber nicht zum spielen.


----------



## Kelur92 (30. Januar 2010)

Hmm ok aber wenn die probleme bei einer Bekannten von mir auch vorkommen dacht ich das problem liegt woanders..ich kann euch ja mal die Grafikkarte von deren Laptop sagen:

- Ati Mobility Raedon HD 3430

Ist warscheinlich auch nicht die beste aber ka ob das weiter hilft. 

Möchte nämlich erstmal schauen, ob es noch andere Probleme dafür gibt bevor ich eine neue Grafikkarte kaufe und auf dem PC ist halt auch noch Garantie drauf.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Januar 2010)

Ich denke mal hättest du von Anfang an gleich 150-200&#8364;€ mehr investiert (bessere CPU & Graka) dann hättest du mehr von gehabt. Da es sich bei dir wohl um ein Komplettsystem handelt, wird es meist schwierig mit dem Nachkaufen von Komponenten. Kauft man eine gute Grafikkarte und baut sie ein, ist möglicherweise das Netzteil wieder zu schwach, weil mehr Leistung benötigt wird. Das gleiche bei der CPU. Eine halbwegs schnelle Grafikkarte erfordert auch eine CPU die genug Leistung hat, damit die Grafikkarte ihr Potenzial auch ausnutzen kann, weil sie sonst wieder ausgebremst wird. 
Die Grafikkarte vom Laptop ist auch nicht der Bringer, selbst wenn es eine Desktopvariante wäre. Bei Laptops sind die Karten meist so stark abgeschwächt, das sie nur in etwa die Hälfte einer vollwertigen Desktop-Grafikkarte liefern. 
Also wenn man mit einem PC auch ernsthaft spielen will, dann sollte er schon wenigstens 600-700&#8364; kosten. Beim Laptop sind es dann schon 800-1000&#8364;. Ohne deinen PC zu kennen schätze ich den mal auf max. 500&#8364; Neupreis ein.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2010)

Welche Probleme sollten es denn sonst sein? Der PC ist, wie du selbst sagst, so gut wie neu. Zugemüllt wird er dann wohl kaum sein. Die Treiber wirst du ja alle installiert haben, nehme ich mal an?
Und das der Laptop deiner Freundin noch weniger Leistung bringt, verwundert auch nicht wirklich. Wenn man sich mal die Benchmarks anschaut, dann liefert eine 3450 in Call of Duty 4 gerade mal 17 FPS bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 Pixel. Die native Auflösung des Displays deiner Freundin wird wahrscheinlich höher sein. Und da wurde die Desktop-Variante der 3450 getestet. Deine Freundin hat eine 3430 und davon noch die M-Version. Da kannst du gleich mit ner Onboard-Karte kommen.

Und Call of Duty ist jetzt nicht gerade als sonderlich fordernd bezüglich Grafikkarte bekannt, sondern gibt sich angesichts der guten Grafik sehr genügsam.

In Laptops sollte mindestens etwas wie eine 4650 oder besser eine 4670 verbaut sein, wenn man halbwegs vernünftig zocken will. Und selbst da muss einen klar sein, daß man große Abstriche machen muss.
Und in einen Desktop gehört etwas im Format einer 4770/4850 oder noch besser eine 5770 verbaut, um gut zocken zu können. Solche Karten fangen bei 80 Euro an. Was ihr da verbaut habt, daß sind nur Office-Karten.
Zum spielen einfach kaum geeignet.


----------



## Kelur92 (31. Januar 2010)

Na gut dann muss ich mich wohl damit zurecht finden. Übrigens mit dem Preis lagst du fast richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was schlägst du deiner Meinung nach jetzt vor? Möcht jetzt nicht so gerne einen komplett neuen PC kaufen bzw selber basteln. Kennst du eventuel eine etwas günstigere Lösung? Wollt mich schon nach einer Grafikkarte umschauen aber anscheinend würde das dann auch nicht wirklich was nützen.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Schraub mal deinen PC auf und schreib uns auf, was auf dem Sticker am Netzteil steht (Großer Klotz wo das Kabel hinführt). Besonders interessant ist, wie viel Ampere auf der 12V-Leiste ist. 
d.h. da müsste stehen 12V - XXA, beziehungsweise bei einem guten Netzteil 12V1 - XXA, 12V2 - XXA (etc.), das schreibst du bitte hierhin ;D


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Januar 2010)

Mich würde noch interessieren ob das ein Komplettpc war oder ein Custombuild.
Ich weiß nämlich nicht ob du unter Umständen die Garantie verlieren kannst, wenn du jetzt da lustig dran rumschraubst.

Falls ein KomplettPC sollte man dem Händler mal aufs Dach steigen wieso er einen derart unsinnig konfigurierten PC anbietet ^^.
Viel zu viel Speicher, ein langsamer Quadcore der weniger bringt als ein schneller Dualcore bei gleichem Preis und eine ziemliche Krücke von einer Graka... aber 6gb Ram die nun wirklich niemand braucht, der seinen PC zum zocken und arbeiten benutzt ^^.


----------



## Kelur92 (31. Januar 2010)

Ja es war ein komplett PC. Mit der Garantie hab ich mir auch schon Sorgen gemacht hab mir den eben nämlich mal genauer betrachtet = mit 1000 Schrauben verankert also ich weis nicht, ob das so gut ist den Aufzuschrauben.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Januar 2010)

Naja dann bleibt immernoch die Frage ob du den PC zurück geben kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt ja immer drauf an wo du ihn herhast.
Und im Zweifel mach dich schlau mit der Garantie bevor du daran rumschraubst.
Weil einer PC ohne Garante mit dem man nicht zufrieden ist, ist noch schlechter als ein PC mit Garantie mit dem man nich zufrieden ist.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

100% Custombuilt
Aber ganz ehrlich: Wieso soll man ihm auf den Kopf steigen? Er hat verstanden, dass die Nachfrage das Angebot kontrolliert. Und die Nachfrage der Menschen ist eben, dank der Politik der Hersteller, dahingehend, dass möglichst große Zahlen, am besten beim RAM, in der Werbung stehen. Und da RAM, sowohl DDR als auch GDDR, immer noch relativ günstig ist, wird der natürlich lieber verbaut als vergleichsweise teure Sachen wie CPUs und GPUs ;D

Der einzige dem man da auf den Kopf steigen aknn ist der Verbraucher, der sich nicht informiert :/

Edit:
Zu viel nebenbei gemacht xD
Gehört zum vorvorletzten Post


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2010)

Das ist halt ein Arbeits-PC. Und da macht der langsame Quad und 6 GB Ram auch Sinn, bzw. sie könnten es, wenn ich 64bit Software benutze. Ich würde vorschlagen, du gibst den Rechner zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder eben die Graka tauschen, falls vom Netzteil her machbar.


----------



## Kelur92 (31. Januar 2010)

Also sagen wirs mal so: Ich wurde voll übern Tisch gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja ich werd mal fragen ob man den Rechner zurück geben kann ansonsten schau ich mich mal nach einer Grafikkarte um. Eventuel könntet ihr mir schon eine Vorschlagen? Glaub kaum das man den Rechner zurück geben kann.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Januar 2010)

naja was heißt über den Tisch gezogen. 
Du hast einen Rechner halbwegs günstig gekauft und dafür halbwegs günstige Komponenten bekommen.
Nagut Fala, aber wir sind beide der Meinung das der Rechner als Spielerechner seltsam ist oder ?
Und bei der Graka brauchen wir dann jetzt die Infos über das Netzteil, da bei Fertigpcs selten eine sehr große Reserver gegeben ist.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2010)

ATI 4770/4850 oder am besten eine ATI5770. Preis bewegt sich zwischen 80-140 Euro. Bei einen schwachen Netzteil käme dann am ehersten die 4770 in Frage.

Edit: Oder natürlich auch eine 5750. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelur92 (31. Januar 2010)

k also mit ATI Grafikkarten kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so gut aus wie mit nvidia aber ist ja eigentlich auch egal. Hätte da aber noch paar kleine Fragen:

Kann man die Netzteilleistung auch anders herausbekommen ohne den Rechner aufzuschrauben?

Und das noch viel wichtigere... könnte man mit einer 4770 WoW ruckelfrei spielen auch im 25er Raid?


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

1. Dich so richtig auskennen tust du ja anscheinend auch nicht ô.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Nein, nicht wirklich. Aber ich hab mit Ausnahme von Apple noch keinen Laden gefunden, der zickig wird wenn man den Rechner aufschraubt *g* Also einfach machen, Garantie verfällt zu 99% nicht
3. Von der technischen Rohleistung theoretisch schon. Praktisch weiß man bei WoW nie :/


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2010)

Nö, die Stromstärke kannst du nicht auslesen. Nur die Spannung, aber die wissen wir ja eh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schraub halt einfach auf das Teil. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein. Und der Seitendeckel kann jetzt auch nicht soooo viele Schrauben haben. Vergewissere dich einfach, daß nirgendwo ein Siegel klebt, das du zerreißen würdest, beim aufschrauben. Und ansonsten muss halt einfach der linke Deckel ab und fertig.

Und bezüglich Wow: Irgendwie ist es schwer da eine Aussage zu treffen. Normalerweise müsste es ohne Probleme laufen, aber bei Wow kann man da nie sicher sein. Zur Leistung einer ATI4770.
Ich habe mit einer solchen Karte Crysis bei einer Auflösung von 1650x1080 in hohen Details absolut flüssig spielen können. Sollte Wow mit der Karte Probleme machen, dann wäre das ein Armutszeugnis für Blizzard.


----------



## Kelur92 (31. Januar 2010)

Also mit der Grafikkarte vertrau ich dir dann mal^^ Fürs PC aufschrauben isses mir jetzt zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schraub den dann (morgen) mal auf.


----------



## Kelur92 (31. Januar 2010)

So hab jetzt mal in den Rechner hineingeschaut. Ging tatsächlich ganz einfach aufzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur standen da jetzt ziemlich viele Zahlen.
Einmal bei Output und einmal bei Input. Was genau braucht ihr jetzt ?


----------



## aseari (2. Februar 2010)

Mach ein Foto und poste das hier. Ist wohl am einfachsten...


----------



## Grushdak (2. Februar 2010)

Sry, wenn ich das jetzt mal so sage.

Aber falls Du die Grafikeinstellungen nicht immer auf Max hattest und es so dermaßen vielen Ruckler gab/gibt -
glaube ich nicht, daß es an der Grafikkarte liegt.

Ich selber habe noch eine deutlich Schwächere (7300 GT) in Betrieb und kaum Ruckler auf knapp mittleren Einstellungen.
Evtl. liegt es auch an der CPU (kA, was heutzutage komplett Quad unterstützt) oder an der Gesamtkonfiguration des PCs.

Jedenfalls habe ich solch gravierende Probleme nicht mit:

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ ~ 2GHz
3 GB RAM
nvidia 7300 GT (512 M
WinXP Home (SP3) 32 bit


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Februar 2010)

> was heutzutage komplett Quad unterstützt



an Spielen sinnvoll eher nix, aber das scheint mir ist momentan das gängige Problem an Komplettpcs.
Quad klingt cool, 6gb Speicher klingen cool und 1024mb auf der Graka gaukeln vor,  dass es eine schnelle selbige ist.

Das erinnert mich an den Boxentrend... Boxen mit einem 12 Watt Netzteil haben 2000 Watt Ausgangsleistung (PMPO)


----------



## Erz1 (3. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> an Spielen sinnvoll eher nix, aber das scheint mir ist momentan das gängige Problem an Komplettpcs.
> Quad klingt cool, 6gb Speicher klingen cool und 1024mb auf der Graka gaukeln vor, dass es eine schnelle selbige ist.
> 
> Das erinnert mich an den Boxentrend... Boxen mit einem 12 Watt Netzteil haben 2000 Watt Ausgangsleistung (PMPO)



Ist echt so, aber genau ist das Mittel, womit z.B. MediaMarkt (nix gegen die, kauf da gerne, aber PC's nja xD), schlagfertige Wörter, die in einer seriösen Zeitschrift nichtmal in Witzen vorkommen, rote, hohe Zahlen.
Das ist heutzutage leider so, es wird einem was vorgekaugelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, wenn ich das jetzt mal so sage.
> 
> Aber falls Du die Grafikeinstellungen nicht immer auf Max hattest und es so dermaßen vielen Ruckler gab/gibt -
> glaube ich nicht, daß es an der Grafikkarte liegt.
> ...



Seine CPU ist aber in jeden Fall deutlich schneller als deine, egal ob das Spiel nun Quad oder nur Single unterstützt. Also an der CPU kann es schon mal nicht scheitern, wenn es sogar deiner packt.


----------



## Kelur92 (4. Februar 2010)

Jetzt hab ich 2 verschiedene Meinungen^^ Naja zum Netzteil... hab mir die Sachen die darauf standen mal aufgeschrieben:

OUTPUT        +12V -- /19A, - 12V --/0,8A
300W Max.   +5V -- /25A, +5VSB --/2A
             		+3,5V --/18A

INPUT      	100-127V-8A, 200-240V-4A

Hoffe das hilft euch weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Februar 2010)

228 Watt auf der 12V-Leitung. Nicht sehr üppig. Eine allzu große Grafikkarte brauchst du da nicht dranhängen, sonst macht das Ding die Krätsche.


----------



## Kelur92 (5. Februar 2010)

Also soll ich mir die Ati Readon 4770 kaufen oder gleich noch ein neues Netzteil dazu? Wenn ja büdde gleich mal Preis und so sagen.


----------



## xdave78 (5. Februar 2010)

hmm..ich würde dann ja doch eher ne 5770 nehmen die hat nen wesentlich geringeren Stromverbrauch.
Das müsste mit deinem NT grade so gehen.


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2010)

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=27970&agid=240&apop=0

Würde dieses Netzteil empfehlen oder von Coolermaster etwas.


----------



## Kelur92 (5. Februar 2010)

ok also ich könnte auch eine höhere Grafikkarte nehmen. Aber warscheinlich kauf ich mir dann trotzdem noch das eben gepostete Netzteil oder ein änliches. Woher weis ich denn das die beiden Sachen überhaupt in mein PC passen?
Und dann möcht ich nochmal gerne genau wissen was ich mir jetzt kaufen soll bzw welche Teile sich mit meinem Rechner vertragen^^


----------



## Klos1 (6. Februar 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> hmm..ich würde dann ja doch eher ne 5770 nehmen die hat nen wesentlich geringeren Stromverbrauch.
> Das müsste mit deinem NT grade so gehen.



Nen geringeren Verbrauch als eine 4770? Im Idle ja, unter Last definitiv nicht, da braucht sie bedeutend mehr. Um genau zu sein so um die 30 Watt.

@TE: Dein jetziges Netzteil sollte eine 5770 schaffen. Eine Garantie kann ich dir nicht geben. Wieviel Watt Gesamtleistung hat es eigentlich?

Und zu deiner Frage, woher du wissen sollst, daß die Teile bei dir passen. Ganz einfach: Standardisierung! Dein Mainboard hat PCI-Express, daß ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Deshalb passt da halt schlicht und ergreifend jede PCI-Express-Karte rein.

Und mit dem Netzteil ist es nicht viel anders. Das sind alles Standardformate. Es wäre höchstens problematisch, ein uraltes Netzteil für einen neuen PC zu verwenden, weil es evlt. noch nicht die Schnittstellen anbietet, wie zum Beispiel ATX 2.2 oder was weiß ich. Dafür gibt es aber auch Adapter.


----------



## Kelur92 (6. Februar 2010)

k dann werd ich mir eine Ati 5770 kaufen und mal schauen ob mein Netzteil das aushält. Anonsten kauf ich mir halt noch ein Netzteil. Zur Gesamtleistung.. glaube da stand 50/60 GHz . 

EDIT: Was würde denn passieren wenn mein Netzteil das nicht aushält?^^


----------



## muehe (6. Februar 2010)

dann puffts , riechts und räuchert vielleicht n bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Februar 2010)

Ich wär da vorsichtig. Wenn Markennetzteile durchbrennen passiert im Grunde nix weiter als, dass das Netzteil müffelt und unbrauchbar ist. Wenn n Billignetzteil, dass schon n paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat durchbrennt kanns dir "Dank" fehlender oder unzureichender Sicherungsmechanismen ganz schnell andere Hardware grillen. Dann ist deine neue Grafikkarte n Haufen Elektroschrott und musst auf Kulanz hoffen, weil dasn Fall ist der nicht in die Garantieleistung fällt.


----------



## muehe (6. Februar 2010)

guck mal ob du vielleicht eine UL Nummer auf dem Netzteil findest sollte mit *E* anfangen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelur92 (11. Februar 2010)

Ja da steht eine Nummer...


----------



## Kelur92 (30. Dezember 2010)

Heyho!

Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder... habe mir nun endlich eine Raedon HD 5770 und ein Netzteil gekauft. Natürlich sofort mit nem Kumpel eingebaut und getestet. Grafikkarte und Netzteil wurde erkannt und läuft. Jetzt aber das Problem: DIE SPIELE RUCKELN IMMER NOCH!, ich verstehe es einfach nicht... ich merke natürlich das die Grafik im allgemeinen viel besser geworden ist, aber diese merkwürdigen Ruckler sind immernoch da  Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es jetzt noch 2 Möglichkeiten. 
1. Es war ja ein fertig PC, von daher warscheinlich auch ein sehr gamliges Mainboard... vielleicht liegts daran?
2. Ich habe ja noch Vista 64bit drauf, eventuel auf Windows 7 umsteigen?

Ich brauche echt eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Erz1 (30. Dezember 2010)

Mhh. Ohne den Thread jetzt nach einem Jahr nochmals komplett zu lesen - Hast du mal versucht via einer externen Festplatte die Spiele zum laufen zu bringen?
Eventuell hat gar die Festplatte was abbekommen und liest die Dateien nur schwer. ?

Tante Edit: Wie heißt eigentlich das Motherboard?


----------



## Kelur92 (30. Dezember 2010)

Also bei CPU-Z steht bei Mainboard irgendwas von "Intel - G35/G33/G31
Eine externe Festplatte müsst ich mir erst wieder kaufen... mal schauen


----------



## Kelur92 (30. Dezember 2010)

Nochmal kurz zu den Rucklern... ich zocke ja auch ein bischen BF BC2, dort kommen die Ruckler auch vor und sehen genauso aus wie die hier. Vielleicht könnt ihr es euch jetzt besser vorstellen.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Dezember 2010)

Sieht aus wie Nachladeruckler der Festplatte. Könnte aber auch am Zusammenspiel von Chipsatztreibern und Mainboard liegen. Ist jemals im Bios irgendwas eingestellt/verändert worden?

Ich würde empfehlen aktuelle Chipsatztreiber zu installieren. Wenn du die genaue Bezeichnung des Mainboard parat hättest, suche ich dir notfalls die passenden raus. Da es ein Komplettsystem war, denke ich das du wahrscheinlich den PC aufmachen musst, um die genaue Bezeichnung vom Mainboard abzulesen. Intel G35 usw. ist zwar schon mal was, aber um die richtigen Treiber dafür rauszusuchen nicht ausreichend. 
Nicht das es nachher die falschen sind und alles nur noch verschlimmbessert^^

Einen hätte ich schon mal für den G35-Chipsatz:
G35 & Vista 32bit


----------



## Kelur92 (30. Dezember 2010)

Also im Bios von den Computer hier war ich noch nie. Auf dem Mainboard stand folgende Nummer: "XU1 LGA775", ich glaub das isses. Was anderes konnte ich nicht finden. Wäre super wenn du mir die Treiber raussuchst ich hab davon echt keine Ahnung (Ich habe Windows Vista 64bit).


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Dezember 2010)

Naja dieses "XU1 LGA775" sagt mir erst mal nur das es sich um einen Sockel 775 (Steckplatz) für Intel-CPU´s handelt. Das XU1 kann ich in Verbindung mit der Firma *HP* bringen, mehr aber leider nicht. Da muss noch was anderes auf dem Board sein. Oftmals werden Boards von der Firma "MSI" in Komplettsystemen verbaut. Vielleicht schaust du noch mal nach. Oder hast du ein Handbuch dazu? Vielleicht steht es dort drin. Oder die Bezeichnung des Komplettsystems könnte auch schon weiterhelfen. Aufkleber am PC-Gehäuse vielleicht? Eine Seriennummer?
Ansonsten wäre der Treiber, den ich oben verlinkt habe schon mal nicht so falsch, aber es gibt halt verschiedene. Der eine Chipsatz heißt G35, der andere G33, oder eben G31. Das muss nicht zwangläufig bei allen der selbe Treiber sein. Deswegen will ich lieber sicher gehen, wenn du verstehst.^^


----------



## Palimbula (30. Dezember 2010)

Bzgl. Erkennung des verwendeten (intel) Chipsatzes --> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=DEU&ProductFamily=Chips%C3%A4tze&ProductLine=Chipsatz-Software&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Chipsatzerkennungsprogramm&ProdId=861&LineId=1090&FamilyId=40

Im Normalfall sollte der aktuelle intel-Treiber für deinen ausreichend sein --> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,672870/Intel-Chipsatz-Treiber-9121008-zum-Download-freigegeben/Mainboard/Download/

Nichts desto trotz kann es natürlich sein, dass dein Board nicht mit einem intel-Chipsatz bestückt ist. In diesem Falle solltest du dir mal SIW herunterladen und die genau Mainboardbezeichnung auslesen --> http://www.gtopala.com/


----------



## Kelur92 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ahaa jetzt hab ichs... bei CPU-Z wurde mir der Motherboard Name nicht angezeigt, aber bei SIW. Das müsste der richtige sein: MS1C93R41603511


----------



## Palimbula (31. Dezember 2010)

Google findet nicht wirklich ein Ergebnis, also schau bitte nochmal nach --> Hardware --> Motherboard


----------



## Kelur92 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm komisch. Genau so wird es mir bei SIW angezeigt. Ist ein Model von "Benicia" wird mir angezeigt, falls euch die Firma was sagt.


----------



## Kelur92 (4. Januar 2011)

Servus zusammen!

Hoffentlich seit ihr alle noch da und helft mir fleißig 
Ich habe auch Neuigkeiten. Also zumindest bei BF BC2 ist das so. Da kann man irgendwie eine Einstellung Namens "Vsinc" aktivieren oder deaktivieren. Bisher hatte ich es deaktiviert. Habs eben grade mal aktiviert und siehe da: Anscheinend haben sich die Ruckler gebessert, bzw. sie sind sogar fast weg! Also sowas verstehe ich jetzt überhaupt nicht...kann mich jemand da mal aufklären, was "Vsinc" ist? Ich weiß nur das es irgendwas mit der Synchronisierungsrate von Bildschirm und der Grafikkarte zutun hat.

EDIt: Also bei WoW z.B. mus ich Vsinc aushaben, damit es nicht Ruckelt, wenn ichs anhabe dann Ruckelt das Bild. Wobei mir scheints so, als ob WoW auch wenn ich Vsync deaktiviert habe trotzdem noch ein bischen ruckelt. Also jetzt bin ich durcheinander. Bei BF BC2 muss ich Vsync anhaben, und bei WoW aus?^^


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (4. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere limietiert Vsinc deine FPS. Bei Wow z.B werden deine FPS dank Vsinc auf 60 limitiert.

Wenn ich falsch bin verbessert mich pls.

LG


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2011)

Nein, du hast im Prinzip recht. Die meisten Screens haben halt 60 hz und nicht mehr. Deswegen bringt es überhaupt nichts, wenn die Graka 120 rausrotzt, bzw. es kann sogar den Spielfluss behindern, bzw. Bildfehler können entstehen.
Deswegen kann man mit dieser Option eben das, was der Monitor hergibt, mit der Graka synchronisieren. Und das sind halt bei den meisten Screens 60 hz.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Januar 2011)

MagicBl4d3 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere limietiert Vsinc deine FPS. Bei Wow z.B werden deine FPS dank Vsinc auf 60 limitiert.
> 
> Wenn ich falsch bin verbessert mich pls.
> 
> LG


Soweit richtig, wobei die FPS durch den Monitor limitiert werden, wenn Vsync aktiviert ist. Der größte Teil der TFT-Monitore hat halt 60Hz also 60FPS. Gibt aber noch welche mit 75, oder die neueren 3D-Monitore sogar mit 120Hz. Abhängig bleibt das ganze natürlich auch davon wie schnell die Grafikkarte ein Spiel berechnet. Vsync macht bei Spielen deswegen wenig Sinn, wenn es eh nur mit 30FPS läuft. Trotzdem kann man aber bei vielen Spielen ein "ruhigeres Bild" beobachten wenn Vsync aktiviert ist. Warum das so ist, entzieht sich auch meiner Kenntnis. Da stecke ich nicht tief genug in der Materie drin.^^ 
Vsync ist eigentlich dazu da, um eventuelle Bildstörungen bei der sich Horizontal die Zeilen bei schnellen Bewegungen verschieben können, zu vermeiden. Ein 60Hz Monitor kommt eben bei mehr als 60FPS ein wenig aus dem Takt.

Kurzes Beispiel um das zu verdeutlichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sind meist nur sehr wenige Millisekunden, aber man kann wenn man genau hinschaut sehen, wie sich manchmal Zeilen verschieben bei schnellen Seitwärtsbewegungen.


----------



## Kelur92 (4. Januar 2011)

Soo ich meld mich nochmal... leider mit schlechten Ergebnissen. Ich hab jetzt so umdie ne Stunde BF BC2 gezockt. Erst gings mit Vsync wunderbar, hat auch nicht gelagt oder so. Ich habe aber gemerkt, dass das Bild iwie langsamer war. Warscheinlich wegen der FPS. Aber nach einer Stunde fingen die Ruckler aufeinmal wieder an... ist echt komisch ich glaub mein Computer mag mich nicht  bin echt am verzweifeln.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Januar 2011)

Tja mir kommt da echt keine vernünftige Idee mehr woran das liegen kann. Vielleicht hat es ja doch was mit dem Mainboard oder der Stromversorgung (Stromschwankungen vom Netzteil) zu tun. Ich kann es wirklich nicht sagen, sorry. 
Vielleicht hat ja hier noch jemand anderes eine zündene Idee.^^


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Januar 2011)

Kann auch sein, dass der Rechner zu warm wird.
Und dann wird er eben langsam.

Frage: Laufen deine Lüfter auf Volllast wenn du lange zockst?


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (5. Januar 2011)

Hmm einfach mal Rechner sauber machen und nochn bisschen zocken^^


----------



## Kelur92 (6. Januar 2011)

Schade, dass anscheinend keine Lösung für mein Computer gefunden werden kann. Wollt jetzt noch eure (erstmal) letzte Meinung wissen, was denn jetzt am sinvollsten wäre mir als erstes zu kaufen? 

- Neuer Bildschirm?
- Windows 7 und/oder neue Festplatte?
- Neuer Prozessor und Mainboard?


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Januar 2011)

An Vista/7 hängts sicherlich nicht. Wie sieht das Ruckeln denn genau aus?


----------



## Kelur92 (6. Januar 2011)

Hab ich auf Seite 3 schonmal gesagt. Ungefähr so wie hier.


----------



## eMJay (6. Januar 2011)

Ich seh da kein Ruckeln.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2011)

Kelur92 schrieb:


> Hab ich auf Seite 3 schonmal gesagt. Ungefähr so wie hier.



Lad dir mal MSI Afterburner und schalte das On Screen Display an. Dort lässt du dir vor allem die FPS anzeigen. Ich persönlich hab gern noch GPU-Auslastung und Temperatur an.

Wenn es wirklich niedrige FPS oder ständige Framedrops sind, wird es wohl vor allem die CPU sein. Bei deinem aktuellen System würde ich dann allerdings ein neues Board + CPU + RAM empfehlen. Ich persönlich vermute aber auch, dass es nicht zwingend daran liegt sondern schlicht an den Settings. Poste mal den Inhalt deiner settings.ini die du in deinem Dokumente Ordner unter "BFBC2" findest.

Und ja, ich sehe das ruckeln auch. Und ja, es ist verdammt nervig.


----------



## Kelur92 (9. Januar 2011)

Servus Leute!

Ich hab nochmal nen bischen nachgedacht. Können solche Ruckler eigentlich auch am Bildschirm liegen? Ich hab zwar nen relativ billigen, aber ich kenne Leute die haben noch ein Röhrenbildschirm und bei denen läuft alles wunderbar. Ich glaub mein Bildschirm heißt "Acer G195HQVB".
Das mit MSI Afterburner versuche ich heute mal und poste euch dann die Ergebnisse.


----------

